# Is Soluble Fiber a legit plan?



## Bubblyhaus (Mar 9, 2012)

I received the IBS diagnosis just this week. Our local bookstore had a limited number of books about IBS. I purchased a book in which the author recommends always eating soluble fiber, e.g. rice, pasta, even white bread (not Wonder Bread) on an empty stomach. But Fodmap (not sure yet how to spell this acronym) says only spelt bread. Had anyone benefitted from the plan laid out in the book IBS An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed. I ate white rice today and I'm having a terrible evening.


----------

